# Camping Cueva Negra & campsite needed Santander - Barcel



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

I wonder if anyone can help us, we are hopefully travelling from Santander to Barcelona along the N121 & N232 in a couple of weeks time, we have taken note of camping De Haro on route, but was wondering if anyone has stayed at any other campsites along this route, we do not wish to wild camp, and need a site with at least medium sized pitches with good access. 


Also has anyone stayed at Camping Cueva Negra in Mojacar, we are toying with the idea of travelling down as far as this area. 


thanks for any help 

Cavaqueen


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Cavaqueen..

Sorry, can't help with your first question..

Re Camping Cueva Negra in Mojacar haven't stayed there either the web side says the pitches are 80 and 100 sq mt.. large by Spanish standards.
I can recommend Camping Roquetas , just along the coast 10 mls west of Almeria.. I listed it in the data base;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1833

Jim


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Cueva Negra gets a mention in my book - just looked it up:

'After lunch we took a small road to Los Molinos Del Rio Aguas with wonderful views back towards Sorbas then onto the motorway to Garrucha and Mojacar where we hunted and found Camping Cueva Negra. Here we surprised our friends Peter, Jenny and Ben the dog and spent a hot sunny afternoon socialising. Their campsite was new, small, nestled in the hills, beautifully planted and maintained with all pitches fully serviced. I invited them to Almerimar 'you really must see it.' The coastal views on the return journey through Carboneras were spectacular.'

As I remember it access was difficult if not impossible for v large vehicles as the road had a sharp dip in it however our friends above had no difficulty in their large caravan in 2003.

There is an interesting site at Ginestar near Tarragona - just for American RVs and 5th wheelers owned by an English couple. They can only take 5 vehicles - all parked in a lovely orchard with full services but the 1.5 kilometre approach road is a bit rocky.


----------

